# Homemade air filtration help



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello,

Ive read through some of the existing threads regarding air filtration and was inspired to build one myself. I had some leftover OSB and a few odd lengths of 2×3, and ended up with this for only the price of the blower and filters. The suction end of the blower is about 2" away from the rear filter, and the exit point is sealed off from the remainder of the system., It accepts two 14×14 filters and although the harbor freight blower does not move as much as it claims to (my interpretation), it works pretty well, it does seem to move a fair amount of air. This blower was really the only one for a doable price I could get my hands on. The normal blower of choice by many, I have yet to find for a reasonable price. This is not my end all system, I would like to upgrade once I get a stronger blower and use this as a secondary, or use the HF blower for something else all together. This is my system for now however.

Anyway, I was looking for any advice on how I could upgrade this. Specifically near the rear where the air blows out. I see a lot of people use HVAC registers, and wasn't sure just how beneficial using one of these would be. As I understand it to direct air in separate directions, I was apprehensive about installing one because of the thought that maby it would not let enough air escape, and create a back-up in the system.

Anyway, Im just looking for any advice on this topic, and how i can improve this design. Like i said, this is not my end all system, but I would like to get the most out of it. Surely my GF (she who painted it) would hate to see me hack this one apart and re-do it, but if I can get much more out of this blower I bought, I would only be out the time it took to put it together. I think it works well enough as is, but I have nothing to compare it to that ive seen in person.

By the way, for anyone who has built these. About how strong of a suction do you get with your set-ups? Mine is def. sucking air, it will pull a tissue toward it etc., already the filter shows signs of use, but I am not overly impressed with the amount of suction I can feel, especially with two filters in place. Are these systems, bought or made, supposed to have a very impressive amount of suction to function properly, or does just a little bit go a long way?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

Sorry for the image, I tried to fix it but cannot seem to make it work. anyway, im sure the general idea is understood.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

I have 3 of them, a jet, a grizzly & a delta hanging in my shop. None of them blow air with the velocity such as a larger portable fan would, but they do circulate air and pull out the dust. The key if to having enough air flow to filter out the dust in the air, but not too much air blowing that it's blowing kicking up the dust on the floor & workbench. You may find adding a second unit is better for you than building one larger unit.

If you wanted to direct the air flow, you could mount two boards vertically in the center that pivot left or right on screws. Or one on the bottom to have the air deflect off the ceiling.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I would rather have the gentle air flow. My first shop built one used a 4 speed commercial blower from an industrial furnace. I only used the 2 lower speeds, and even then #2 was just a little too much. The key thing is if it's removing the dust, with mine after leaving it run about 2 hours the shop air was clean enough for finishing.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

My shop is 15×15ft, I hung 2 20" 3 speed box fans with 2" pleated 20"square Merv 8 furnace filters on them, works great for me.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

I would go with multiple units over a single large one. This way you can place them so that they create a flow around the shop.

Check with heating & cooling companies to see if you could buy used furnace blowers cheaply.

I would go with ClammyBaltz's idea of making your own vanes to direct air flow over a heating register as I suspect you will get better air flow.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I think I should divert the air in a couple directions like mentioned. Right now it just blasts in one direction, at the wall. Surely a more fluid path would be beneficial. I hadn't thought of making my own diverter.

Conifer, I have that box fan system as well, looks like it is actually in the rear of the picture above now that I notice. Those are great, mine are constantly on while im in the shop.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

BTW, thanks SuperCubber.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Brendan, I built one not to much different than yours. I used a Stanley 20" fan I bought from Best Buy and built a box around it. I started out with 3 filters but felt I wasn't getting enough air flow and pulled one. It seems to work fine now, at least the first filter is showing lots of sawdust in it. The way I see it anything is better than what I had before. I've also found that I only need to run it on medium to achieve the results I want. Like you I built mine out of scrap wood and only had to buy the fan. What was really cool is that it came with a remote control. It's handy to pack around in my apron and use as I need it.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

> Brendan, I built one not to much different than yours. I used a Stanley 20" fan I bought from Best Buy and built a box around it. I started out with 3 filters but felt I wasn t getting enough air flow and pulled one. It seems to work fine now, at least the first filter is showing lots of sawdust in it. The way I see it anything is better than what I had before. I ve also found that I only need to run it on medium to achieve the results I want. Like you I built mine out of scrap wood and only had to buy the fan. What was really cool is that it came with a remote control. It s handy to pack around in my apron and use as I need it.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Sometimes I don't know why I hold onto the type of scrap that I do, but in this instance it saved me an extra $15-$20. That's good yours came with a remote, mine didn't but I ended up buying a Stanley 3 pack of wireless outlets, equipped with one remote for the three outlet. I am very happy with that purchase. I got it at harbor freight and it really works well, I can turn the unit on and off from a different room. The remote is very handy being that I have the unit plugged into an outlet in the attic. In regards to how well mine works, it works and pulls dust from the air, and that is always better than nothing. Actually I was working on some things today and the unit works much better than I had originally thought it did. I'm very happy with this build after-all. Still might add an air diverter though.


----------

